# σολομώντεια λύση = Solomonic solution



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

Διαβάζοντας ένα από τα κείμενα του Κουλουριού όπου με έστειλε το Χαρούμενο ξύπνημα, έπεσα πάνω στη *σολομώντεια λύση*, μια φράση που μου αρέσει να γράφω γιατί πάντα κοντοστέκομαι να σκεφτώ την ορθογραφία (και, βέβαια, μια φράση όπου και το Κουλούρι και μερικές χιλιάδες άλλοι μπερδεύουν τα [ο]).

Στα αγγλικά έχουμε το *Solomonic solution* (δεν έχουν οι άνθρωποι «ω» να τους μπερδεύει) και, αν το επιτρέπει η σύνταξη, *Solomon's solution*. Έχετε καμιά καλή ιδέα και για πιο καθημερινές εκφράσεις;

Brown proposed a Solomonic solution of sorts to close the $25 billion gap in the State's budget.
A Solomonic solution would be for Eurostar to buy four trains from Siemens and four from Alstom, and end of discussion.
It's not exactly Solomon's solution.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2012)

Να προσθέσω απλώς ότι αν θέλουμε να είμαστε απολύτως ακριβείς, η σολομώντεια λύση δεν είναι απλώς η έξυπνη, η καλοζυγιασμένη, αλλά η σκληρή μεν, ακριβοδίκαιη δε. (Ή ακριβοδίκαιη μεν, σκληρή δε. Ανάλογα πού θέλουμε να ρίξουμε το βάρος). Ωστόσο πρέπει να διαθέτει όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία, αλλιώς είναι μόνο μια ισορροπημένη λύση και τίποτε περισσότερο. 
Σε δεύτερη ανάγνωση, είναι μια παμπόνηρη λύση, αφού πετάει το μπαλάκι στον ενδιαφερόμενο και τον εξαναγκάζει να αφήσει κατά μέρος τα τερτίπια.
Είναι εύκολο να τα εκφράσουμε λιτά και περιεκτικά όλα αυτά; 
Ή το παραψειρίζω;  :s


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

Για όσους δεν θυμούνται τα θρησκευτικά τους θα πρέπει ίσως να παραπέμψουμε στην ιστορία που έδωσε την έκφραση:
the Judgment of Solomon

(OK, υπάρχει και σύνδεσμος προς την ελληνική σελίδα της Βικιπαίδειας στο #2)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2012)

Τι είναι ακριβώς η σολομώντεια λύση και πόσο συχνά μπορεί να προκύψουν οι συνθήκες για την εφαρμογή της; Ας δούμε πρώτα τι λένε τα πιο πρόσφατα λεξικά μας σχετικά με τη σολομώντεια λύση:

*ΛΚΝ:* σκληρή αλλά δίκαιη λύση που δίνει απάντηση σε ένα αδήριτο δίλημμα.
*ΛΝΕΓ06:* η μέση ή ευρηματική λύση που να ικανοποιεί όλους, σε περιπτώσεις που δεν είναι δυνατόν να εξακριβωθεί ποιος έχει πραγματικά δίκιο ή δεν είναι εφικτή η υπέρ τού ενός λύση.
*Μείζον:* σοφή λύση

Εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται ότι συμφωνούν στον ορισμό, ούτε ότι παραπέμπουν με ακρίβεια στο βιβλικό περιστατικό. Αν έπρεπε να περιγράψω πώς το καταλαβαίνω εγώ, θα έλεγα ότι είναι μια *μη*-λύση, που εξαναγκάζει τους διάδικους είτε να τα βρουν από μόνοι τους, είτε να ανοίξουν όλα τα χαρτιά τους, επιτρέποντας στον κριτή να δώσει τη δίκαιη λύση σε δεύτερο χρόνο.

Προφανώς δεν είναι εύκολο να χρησιμοποιηθεί έτσι ο όρος (πόσες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις να υπάρξουν, άλλωστε), οπότε τελικά καταλήγουμε (υπό την επίδραση και του «σοφού Σολομώντα»/wise king Solomon) στον απλό ορισμό του Μείζονος: η σολομώντεια λύση είναι μια σοφή λύση σε ένα πολύ δύσκολο, ασυνήθιστο πρόβλημα.


----------



## Themis (Nov 23, 2012)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι σημασιολογικά η σολομώντεια λύση έχει εκφυλιστεί και ότι στη σημερινή χρήση δεν σημαίνει σοφή λύση αλλά μάλλον συμβιβαστική (μη) λύση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

Γιά κοίτα που έβγαλα λαβράκι χωρίς να το καταλάβω.

Τώρα θέλει καλό ψάξιμο σε ελληνικά ευρήματα. Στα αγγλικά έχουμε μόνο τη σημασία wise:

*solomonic* 
2 Characteristic of Solomon; suggestive of the wisdom of Solomon. 
1857 Dickens Dorrit i. xiii, This sentiment, in itself almost Solomonic.    1861 Sat. Rev. 30 Nov. 563 That Solomonic wisdom which is better than‥silver.    1876 Tinsley's Mag. XIX. 6 With a Solomonic shake of her head. (OED)

Exhibiting or requiring the exercise of great wisdom, especially in making difficult decisions: "The court also will have to make the Solomonic determination whether any age limit applies" (Tom Wicker). (heritage)


----------



## cougr (Nov 23, 2012)

Υπάρχει επίσης και το επίρρημα «solomonically/Solomonically» το οποίο συχνά συναντάται στη σύμφραση «solomonically divided/dividing» που συνήθως αναφέρεται, όπως προτείνει και ο Θέμης (#5), στη συμβιβαστική (μη) λύση, ή στην επίλυση κάποιας διαφοράς όπου το αντικείμενο της διαφοράς κατανέμεται ισόποσα μεταξύ των αντιμαχόμενων πλευρών/μερών. 

Ties were broken, rules bent and the continent _Solomonically divided _at the Rockies,
Not _Solomonically dividing_ it but actually giving two authors the complete prize, $175,000 each, $350,000 total. 
...settled the argument _Solomonically by dividing_ the kingdom among the three eldest. 
Opa contested that claim in court but the court _solomonically divided_ Waré's lot in two, awarding one half to Opa and the other half to Lisé.
The United Nations _solomonically_ drew the bordering blue line between Lebanon and Israel clear down the center of the village.
The two women between whom he _Solomonically divided _himself - his bossy wife Penelope and the dictatorially protective Lady Elizabeth ...


----------



## Themis (Nov 23, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι και τα παραδείγματα του #1 έχουν αυτήν ακριβώς τη σημασία. Η έμπνευση δηλαδή δεν δίνεται από την κρίση του Σολομώντα, αλλά από αυτό καθαυτό το κόψιμο του παιδιού στη μέση. Θεωρώ ότι μόνο το ΛΝΕΓ έχει σωστό ορισμό, ενώ οι άλλοι δύο είναι εντελώς λανθασμένοι. Αναφέρω επίσης ότι την έκφραση αυτή την άκουγα και τη διάβαζα συχνά σε μικρή και νεανική ηλικία και πάντα εμπεριείχε μομφή και σαρκασμό: η εύκολη λύση, η τεμπέλικη, που δεν μπαίνει στην ουσία της υπόθεσης, απλώς μοιράζει μηχανικά στη μέση και δεν αποδίδει δικαιοσύνη. Η χρήση της όμως νομίζω ότι έχει περιοριστεί πολύ με την πάροδο του χρόνου.


----------

